
Potato Diet - emilyn
http://mashable.com/2016/04/15/australian-potato-diet/#3VeIZPYYFPqk
======
fasteo
If you want a deeper, more serious view of the potato diet and its possible
mechanism of action, check our Richard Nilokey's blog. A good starting point
would be [1].

[1] [https://freetheanimal.com/2016/02/the-potato-diet-
practicali...](https://freetheanimal.com/2016/02/the-potato-diet-
practicalities-dropping-big-weight-fast-with-high-energy-and-without-
hunger.html)

